# just got scared to death



## phebe121 (Nov 11, 2014)

I was sitting therr watching tv and my screen door must not have been latched all the way and i hear it open a few times here it is someones domestic goose got out and was looking for a warm place but it got scared and fast walked away and i know they can be mean i called to it i would have put him up till i found his owner i already have feed and stuff i would have made him warm and comfy for a few nights


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 11, 2014)

lol thats so strange! a goose just wondering in side your house.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 11, 2014)

Tell me about it we went to the door with protection thinking someone was trying to get in and we live in a good area so it scared us pretty good


----------



## wellington (Nov 11, 2014)

A goose burglary instead of a cat burglar, now that's a first. Glad it was just a goose and not a human.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 11, 2014)

I was so glad it wasnt a human well humans might get in but they wont get out and animals are always welcome to my home


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 11, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## tortdad (Nov 11, 2014)

You should have yelled "duck, duck, duck" and the goose would have come the rest of the way in, lol


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 16, 2014)

So, what if you don't find the owner and thanksgiving are coming.....


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 17, 2014)

No i wouldnt ever eat it i meat but im sure not going to eat a pet of someone .i dont know if the poor baby ever made it back home i would have kept him till i vould fo.e a proper place.for.him to be


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2014)

Very unique experience. lol


----------

